# Begin boogjagplaas



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluck Ruhan, lekkerrrr diere !!!
My respect, nice animals. Do you use the XL SilverFlame ?


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Frank.

I used the XL Silver Flame for the zebra and G5 Strikers on the rest. A special broadhead for a special animal.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Ruhan!

Nice animals and fine trophies.
Very impressive.

:darkbeer: :smile: :thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Een ding wat ek kan se is dat 'n zebra 'n taai dier is! Al het my 550gr pyl met 'n 125gr Silver Flame deur die zebra se twee longe en boonste twee hartkamers gefluit, het hy nogsteed dit reggekry om 150m te hardloop.


Hi Ruhan,

Like I said by our telephon call yesterday, I prefer the shooting placement through the heart and the front leg of the opposide. Mostly the arrows are break by this shoot but the animal is very quick down. Also by this shoot it is not important if you have a good or bad blood trail because the animals is down on sight distance.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Frank. :thumbs_up I'll try it with my next hunt if I get the shot opportunity.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ruhan*

Bliksem dis mooi Ruhan!!Ek het n moerse vark Vrydag geskiet ,sal later fotos opsit
Philip


----------

